# Warning to owners of the 02/03 TCR Aero 2 (possible other models of this time)



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Be very wearing of your front derailer. I just had a chain break today and it took the front derailer with it. Ripped it clean out of the frame. Most bikes use a clamp while the giant because of hte frame couldn't find a way around it or custom making a bracket. 

I will take photos for everyone when the bike gets back from the shop


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Lots of companies use braze on front derailleurs and lots of people love them. Sucks that yours broke but one bike out of 10 million aint bad.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The main thing Giant needs to improve is the alloy used for the front derailleur bracket. Mine cracked when I overtightened the derailleur bolt. My LBS only had silver in stock, so I had to paint the damn thing black to match the original. Was free due to the warrantee.

But the Giant has the nicest damn front derailleur bracket in the business! It oozes class all the way. It looks like an aircraft part with the countersunk Allen head screws. Same deal with the rear derailleur bracket. Not the lightest, but definitely the trickest.

I was incensed my Colnago C50 frame came with a dinky pop riveted front derailleur bracket, just like on the cheapy looking Scott frames. If you break that bracket, drilling out the rivets will be a b_tch! If you aren't careful, you can drill the holes oversize and you are pretty much sh_t up the creek on a $4k frame!


----------



## central_rider (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine cracked too. 2002 OCR2. But I saw it in time and replaced it before it broke. 

Kisuke, disregard my question in the pic thread. I opened that thread before I got down here.


----------

